# New from Manitoba, Canada



## Sandi6horses (Aug 30, 2007)

HI there.....

My name is Sandi and I am from central Canada.

I live on 32 acres with my hubby, our 6 horses, 2 dogs and 6 cats.I have been riding since I was a youngster and I train my own horses. 

At the moment we have 5 paint horses and 1 QH.  My newest paint is in my avatar, her name is Rayne she is just a yearling.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome Sandi!
Aww I love Paints! 
Have fun posting, we're happy to have you here!


----------

